# TUG Perm Swap



## mas (Sep 16, 2008)

Two new ads posted to the Perm swap page as of today


----------



## mas (Sep 27, 2008)

New ad posted to the Perm swap page as of today(9/27)


----------



## mas (Oct 5, 2008)

Two new ads posted to the Perm swap page as of today (10/5/08)


----------



## mas (Oct 10, 2008)

New ad posted today (10/10/08).


----------



## citymouse0_1 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Swap Page*

Where is the Perm Swap page?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2008)

well they should be in the marketplace as direct exchange ads.

however the current perm swap page is available from the member only homepage

http://tug2.com/tugmembers

you must log in.


----------

